# Hydor in-line Heaters



## MarkyMark75

Anyone have experience using these heaters that attach to a filter hose?
Thinking of a 120 gallon with possibly 2 Rena XP3s, or Eheim Classic 2217?

tks.


----------



## dsouthworth

The heaters come with different connection fittings. Just make sure you get the one that fits your tube size. 
Since Toronto get's chilly in the winter, get two 300w heaters.


----------



## liegelr

Can't comment on durability or longevity, but it's not too hard to install and looks nice not having heaters in the tank. I got one about 2 weeks ago and it works great...heats quickly and accurately.

Makes a slight "click" when switching on and off, but nothing too bad...it's subtle.


----------



## countryboy814

Does anyone know how much in line heaters reduce gph on a canister?


----------



## MarkyMark75

I was just going to ask that same question.
The guy at the LFS said "it does not reduce the flow", however, even being a novice at this just doesn't make sense how it can not reduce the flow.


----------



## Deeda

Just a guess here but I would think there would be a negligible reduction in flow as long as you don't reduce the hose size. An example would be using the Hydor ETH 200W with 1/2" barb fittings and connecting it to a larger diameter hose on a canister filter using reducer fittings.

The inside body of the Hydor ETH heater is much larger than the barb fittings that connect to the hose.


----------



## countryboy814

Just hate to spend the $60 or so and find out it reduces flow. Harder for fish to burn themselves though.


----------



## MarkyMark75

Do plastic covered heaters such as Fluval or Aqueon help prevent fish burn?


----------



## MarkyMark75

I read some reviews and some ppl have stated that the heater overheated the tank and killed all the fish.
It was recommended attaching a thermostat to the heater?
How does that work, since the thermostat is already built in?
If it breaks, would an external thermostat shut it off???

Tks.


----------



## littleolme

You set the heaters temp higher than the thermostat's and plug the heater into the thermostat. The thermostat controls power to the heater based on what the thermostat's probe is reading. It simply means that you are using a much higher quality (and reliable) external thermostat to control your heater instead of the lower quality built in one.


----------



## countryboy814

That's right. Stick a $60 heater into a $40 thermostat then ya got something. I'm backing off the inline because it doesn't have a digital read out. I like the digital in tank heater I have with dual setting read out. I don't have to get my glasses to see what the temp. is.


----------



## MarkyMark75

Can you buy these thermostats at Home Depot?


----------



## Deeda

It's not a thermostat that you would find at a home improvement store. It is actually an aquarium heater controller, usually sold at aquarium stores & online.

For what it's worth, I've not had any problems with my Hydor ETH heaters. It can be easy to bump the temperature control dial, so I just apply a small piece of electrical tape to secure the dial where I set it.


----------



## fmueller

I am coming kinda late to the party, but Hydor inline heaters are really great in my experience. I have been running one on a 75G with an Eheim 2217 and another on a 125G with an Eheim 2260. Both have been running for several years now, and they hold the temperature perfectly. It's set and forget - I never clean them, I never unplug them for filter maintenance, they are just there and do their job. I was reluctant to spend that much on a heater at first, but it was money well spend. For these things, an external controller would be overkill, since the built in one seems top notch :thumb:

Meanwhile I have gone through several heaters on other tanks, such as my 240G - no canister, no inline heater 

For that tank I have now bought a Ranco ETC-111000 temperature controller and two Finnex 500W titanium heaters. Finnex makes those heaters with or without built-in controller. Both versions are about the same price, but I chose the one without controller - what isn't there can't break. I don't think any built-in controller could rival the reliability of the Ranco. I've had that system running for about 6 months now and so far so good. It's a long way until I can attest to it being as good as the Hydor inline heaters!


----------



## zeusjuice

Ok I was seriously considering one of these for my 75. But I will be running a fluval 306 and 406 together. Does that mean I need to purchase one hydor heater for each cannister?


----------



## fmueller

No, one heater should be plenty. Doesn't matter which filter you put it on. Just keep in mind that if you take out that filter, there will be no heat


----------



## MarkyMark75

Thanks -- Fmueller: Do you have 1 300watt in-line heater for your 125 Gallon?
I am thinking of getting a 125 gallon, but not sure if the 1-300watt will be sufficient for that.


----------



## Deeda

I'm using the Hydor ETH 300W on a 220G tank (Eheim 2262) and a 125G tank (Eheim 2260) with no problems. Both tanks are in a 68°F room and have glass canopies and maintain 78°F easily.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ramireziguy

I know that this an old thread, but I am setting up my 125 and have similar questions. I have (2) eheim 2028 canister filters (because I don't think one is sufficient for it a tank that size. I could be wrong here). Question is, Is one 300 watt adequate for a 125 or would 2 200 watt inline heater for each canister be preferred? Or would 2 300 watt be better?

Thanks,


----------



## cichlid-gal

One is sufficient. I run the 300 watts on my 125G tanks but I understand from others that the 200 watts would work also. I also use the big digital temperature displays on my tanks with in-line heaters...just because I want to always make sure I can see the temp. With the heater in the back I don't see the light on or off so its just my way of keeping things in view.


----------



## ramireziguy

Cichlid-Gal,

Since you have 1 300 watt INH on the filter, do you have any cool/hot zones (like on the other side) in the tank? If I purchase 2 300 watts would I then run the risk of boiling my fish if one of them is on the fritz? I have had that happen to me before on an internal heater (That was not fun to come home to).

Also, a lot of people seem to purchase a 3rd party thermostat to monitor and control the ILH. Is there a place to plug those into the heater?


----------



## cichlid-gal

I don't believe there are cold/hot zones in the tank but I'm not sure. I haven't really checked for that. The fish seem to use the whole tank and they don't shy away from any particular area so I assume temps are pretty uniform. My flows in these tanks are great and that also would help eliminate cold/hot spots. Again, I think one heater is enough and with the big temp display its easy to keep on eye on your tank temperature.

I don't use a 3rd party thermostat so I'm not sure about those.


----------



## B.Roberson

i have one 300w hydor on my 90 and works great. 
also have a digital therm on one end and a magnetic therm on the other end so I [ im my case] dont have any hot/cold areas.


----------



## ramireziguy

I just got the 300watt ETH. While look at the heater, I do not see any connector/connection inlet for a external thermostat. How do connect an external thermostat(hydor hydroset,etc) to the ETH?


----------



## ramireziguy

If anyone has pictures of the set up, that would be great!


----------



## Deeda

Normally the heater's mains (plug) is inserted into the heater controller outlet and then the heater controller mains is plugged into the wall socket. The heater controller has a separate temperature probe that is installed into the aquarium water.

I'm not familiar with the Hydor hydroset unit but the instructions should be able to explain how to install it.


----------



## ramireziguy

Thank You Deeda! I actually stopped a lfs eariler this evening and they showed me how they work an ETHeater. I'm also looking at the True Temp Digital Heater Controller. Not sure which item to get at this time.


----------



## Deeda

ramireziguy, do you already have your 125G tank setup and if so, do you have fish in it or not? The reason I ask is if you have the tank filled with water and you do NOT have any fish in it, you can set the heater up on one of your Eheim 2028 filters and 'play' with the heater temperature dial to see what the maximum temperature your aquarium water temperature will reach.

I do not use a heater controller on my tanks and have not experienced any problems with over heating my aquariums. I've often thought of trying the above experiment when setting up a new tank to see what the maximum temperature 'X' wattage heater will actually heat the water in 'X' gallons of water but I usually am too impatient to remember to try the experiment.


----------



## ramireziguy

Hi,

I will be setting up my tank this coming weekend (photos to come). I will try to do just what you mentioned to see how hot it gets turned all the way up. Then do a quick water change to cool things down before I put fish in it.


----------



## ramireziguy

Oh yea, according to a rep at petsoluitons.com the "True Temp Digital Heater Controller" is being discontinued. So I got the hydor temp controller.


----------



## ramireziguy

BTW... I spoke with at rep. at JBJ USA and they stated, that it is NOT being discontinued.

Also Deeda, I am a little wary about turning the temperature all the way up to the highest level when I have the tank filled (without fish). I will have live plants in it that I don't want potentially kill. Not sure it I will be tempting fate if I did that.


----------



## Deeda

No problem, I just thought it would be interesting to see what the maximum temp the tank would get with that wattage heater. I didn't know you were that close to having the tank set up with plants.


----------



## Salvoman

I know I'm responding to an old thread but I am just beginning my setup for a 55G Mbuna tank.

I've got a previous thread going here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=428321. Based upon that discussion here is the equipment I will be running:

Clear for Life 55G 48"W X 20"H X13"D. 
Filtration: 2 Eheim 2215 canisters with 2 Hydor 200W inline heaters with an Inkbird or a Finnex thermostat.
Pool Sand substrate, Seiryu Stone, Driftwood with a few Java Fern, Java Moss & maybe Anubia glued to the rocks & wood. The light would be a Finnex Planted 24/7 SE.

After reading this post, I'm a bit confused, FMueller says he's running ONE 2217 for a 75G tank. Not sure if it's Mbuna's tank but would two 2215's be sufficient for my setup. Also he says one Hydor heater should be sufficient. I would be running two as a backup and also I could clean my one canister filter and not lose heat to the tank. Finally I'm not sure if I'll be able to attach 2 heaters to either thermostat.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Salvoman

Correction 2 Eheim 2217 filters.
Thanks


----------



## Deeda

You will need to check the Inkbird or Finnex thermostat info to see if you can run both heaters on one unit.

You may be able to get away with one heater for the 55G tank though that will depend on the room temperature and whether you have glass lids or not. If only using one heater, your tank should not lose any significant temperature during the filter cleaning, just be sure to unplug it during the procedure.


----------



## fmueller

Salvoman said:


> After reading this post, I'm a bit confused, FMueller says he's running ONE 2217 for a 75G tank. Not sure if it's Mbuna's tank but would two 2215's be sufficient for my setup. Also he says one Hydor heater should be sufficient. I would be running two as a backup and also I could clean my one canister filter and not lose heat to the tank. Finally I'm not sure if I'll be able to attach 2 heaters to either thermostat.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


If you ask three aquarists the same question about filtration and heating - or anything, really - there is a good chance you will get six different answers. I think you are finding that out for yourself right now. In the end, you have to weigh the pros and cons, and decide for yourself.

If you don't believe me, have a look at the cookie cutter stocking suggestion in the library. I have no idea how those ever got published, because it's impossible to get even two people to agree on all of them


----------



## zimmy

Two 2215s on a 55 is probably adequate but two 2217s would be better. You may need to put in a powerhead to increase circulation. I had a 2217 running on a 30G and that seemed about right.

How much heat you need will depend on the temperature of the room the tank is in. If you have to raise the heat a lot from the ambient room temperature, you need more heat. I have 120G in the basement. The temperature is in the high 60s in the winter. My tank needs to be in the low 80s because of the fish I keep and I need two heaters (a Hydor inline 300W and an Aqueon Pro 150W) both plugged into a controller. The Hydor alone was only getting the heat up to about 79.


----------



## noddy

dsouthworth said:


> The heaters come with different connection fittings. Just make sure you get the one that fits your tube size.
> Since Toronto get's chilly in the winter, get two 300w heaters.


For what it's worth, I have one 300w hydro inline heater on my 210g that's in the basement here in Toronto.
I had a 250w jäger on it before I bought the hydro.


----------



## Salvoman

fmueller said:


> Salvoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this post, I'm a bit confused, FMueller says he's running ONE 2217 for a 75G tank. Not sure if it's Mbuna's tank but would two 2215's be sufficient for my setup. Also he says one Hydor heater should be sufficient. I would be running two as a backup and also I could clean my one canister filter and not lose heat to the tank. Finally I'm not sure if I'll be able to attach 2 heaters to either thermostat.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask three aquarists the same question about filtration and heating - or anything, really - there is a good chance you will get six different answers. I think you are finding that out for yourself right now. In the end, you have to weigh the pros and cons, and decide for yourself.
> 
> If you don't believe me, have a look at the cookie cutter stocking suggestion in the library. I have no idea how those ever got published, because it's impossible to get even two people to agree on all of them
Click to expand...

That's for sure.


----------

